# used computers



## ZZZZZ

Fix'n it said:


> i have been using this used desktop for years now. i think i should start looking for a new used one. is there good & trustworthy places to look for one ?


Years ago I owned a used PC business. But those were the days of Pentium 4 processors and 512 MB of RAM. 

Unless you need a super high performance gaming PC, new PCs today are very inexpensive. I saw a decent HP (AMD Quad Core, 4 GB RAM, 750 GB HD) at Staples on Black Friday for $299.

So, if you are OK with Windows 8, I'd go for a new model. 

But I'm not. IMHO Windows 8 is a joke. Windows 7 is respectable. I will only use my Windows 8 laptop in Windows 7 (desktop) mode.

If you shop around on eBay, you can still find some brand new PCs with Windows 7.

BTW my main computer is a 6 year old HP running Windows XP. They're gonna have to pry XP out of my cold dead hands. 

JMHO


----------



## cjm94

I just bought a refurbished laptop from tiger direct . com a couple months ago. PRETTY cheap and working great.


----------



## beenthere

I hate Windows 8.


----------



## Fix'n it

i am using windows 7 pro right now. i'm ok with it. i don't want to spend $300. more like $100ish. up till now, i had always gotten them for free, from my brother. but he just move out of town. so that aint gonna happen. i don't need a gaming rig, just something that will handle basic internet stuff is all i need.

whats wrong with windows 8 ?


----------



## gregzoll

Fix'n it said:


> i have been using this used desktop for years now. i think i should start looking for a new used one. is there good & trustworthy places to look for one ?


You should have caught me a couple of weeks ago. My next door neighbor passed away and her daughters let me have her desktop, monitor and printer, which got sent to my brother's place.

You can find decent deals on Off Lease systems on tigerdirect.com. Right now Toshiba is running some great sales on units, same as Lenovo.


----------



## gregzoll

beenthere said:


> I hate Windows 8.


Tell me about it. I loaded Xubuntu on my Toshiba that came with Windows 8 loaded on it. My son is looking at parting way with his laptop that has Windows 8, to get a Macbook Pro for school and church work.


----------



## gregzoll

Fix'n it said:


> i am using windows 7 pro right now. i'm ok with it. i don't want to spend $300. more like $100ish. up till now, i had always gotten them for free, from my brother. but he just move out of town. so that aint gonna happen. i don't need a gaming rig, just something that will handle basic internet stuff is all i need.
> 
> whats wrong with windows 8 ?


The Metro interface is the biggest complaint. Easy to get around using Start8 from Stardock Software, or Classic Shell. It also does not play well on older hardware.


----------



## BigJim

beenthere said:


> I hate Windows 8.


I second that. LOL Amazon has some good referbs. I bought a Dell, the one I have now there and it is great. Windows 7, 4Gigs RAM, 750Gig hard drive, 2.40Ghz

Large flat screen monitor, Dell keyboard pro, it has audio controls right on the keyboard, $225. It is fast.


----------



## ZZZZZ

Fix'n it said:


> whats wrong with windows 8 ?


Microsoft wants you to think your PC is just a giant cellphone. The paradigm just doesn't work on the desktop scale. 

And MS wants you to think that "the Cloud" is the answer. (But what's the question, Alex?) They want you to put your stuff and your major applications like Office up there so they charge you an annual license fee. Eff that, IMHO.


----------



## Doc Sheldon

I'll say Tiger Direct refurbs, too. And as for Win8, the question shouldn't be "what's wrong with it"... more like "what ISN'T wrong with it"!
I built this one myself, and put Win7 Ultimate on it. (only because I couldn't find my XP Pro disks)


----------



## beenthere

Fix'n it said:


> i am using windows 7 pro right now. i'm ok with it. i don't want to spend $300. more like $100ish. up till now, i had always gotten them for free, from my brother. but he just move out of town. so that aint gonna happen. i don't need a gaming rig, just something that will handle basic internet stuff is all i need.
> 
> whats wrong with windows 8 ?


The GUI.

Basically, your entire start menu, is the full screen. Thats just 1 thing. 

Go to a store and look at one with 8 on it. Try navigating through it.


----------



## rossfingal

Windows 8


----------



## jimn

You don't want XP . Microsoft no longer supports it and their are already several critical un-patched vulnerabilities . If you want to be hacked then by all means stick with XP. Windows 7 and 8 are both good. Windows is different and I protested at first but now that I have desktop configured the way I like its not bad. Windows 7 is just fine.

I would consider 4 GB as barely marginal for either 7 or 8 unless all you want to is browse the Internet or send email. Given my experience 6 to 8 GB would be the minimum.


----------



## BigJim

If you have a 32 bit system you will never get 4Gigs RAM only with a 64 bit system will you get full 4Gig or higher.


----------



## ZZZZZ

BigJim said:


> If you have a 32 bit system you will never get 4Gigs RAM only with a 64 bit system will you get full 4Gig or higher.


True, a 32-bit O/S is not able to access a full 4 GB. Exactly how much depends on a lot of factors. But IMHO that's all splitting hairs. 

RAM is so cheap these days and ya can't really install 3.5 GB RAM.


----------



## gregzoll

BigJim said:


> If you have a 32 bit system you will never get 4Gigs RAM only with a 64 bit system will you get full 4Gig or higher.


Pretty much all you are going to get these days is 64 bit systems with a 64 bit OS installed. Every now and then, you may find a 32 bit system up for sale.


----------



## ChuckTin

1 No cloud for me!
And we're hanging on to Win7 till 10 comes out.
Well maybe 9.


----------



## Bob Sanders

I have dual boot 7 and 8. I just don't see the sense in 8. Clearly though it's Microsoft's attempt (and feeble) start to compete with Google and Apple with the cloud, centralized data and account ideology.


----------



## ChuckTin

The industry as a whole thinks that AD deziners can create the "Next *Big* Thing" on their own. Which is patently absurd. We would be better served were they to explain the benefits of new rather than trying to blow tinsel in our ears.


----------



## gregzoll

ChuckTin said:


> 1 No cloud for me!
> And we're hanging on to Win7 till 10 comes out.
> Well maybe 9.


10 is just a Service Pack of 8. 9 was the number that was going to be used for 10. Rumor is that they will not even use the number on the next OS, there is talk of going back to a name scheme as they did with Vista.


----------



## ChuckTin

Don't care if it's called Rutabagas. Do care if I have to struggle to make The d... thing work.


----------



## r0ckstarr

Why not build your own? It's easy.


----------



## gregzoll

r0ckstarr said:


> Why not build your own? It's easy.


Usually costs more than the OP getting an Off Lease unit.


----------



## r0ckstarr

gregzoll said:


> Usually costs more than the OP getting an Off Lease unit.


Not in the long run. When that home built PC is due for an upgrade, it won't cost nearly as much as another used PC.


----------



## Doc Sheldon

To give you an idea, when I built this one about a year and a half ago, it cost me $740... the closest I could come to matching it in a ready-made was $3800. And this one has plenty of room for expansion and upgrades.

If you want something very simple, just for email and light surfing, then it might be cheaper to buy a ready-made... but it won't be very upgradable.


----------



## Fix'n it

a guy at work just bought a used laptop with 8 on it. he said he doesn't see a problem with it. i'll see in a few weeks if he feels the same.

anyway. the computers i have been getting for years, have been from gamers that upgraded. these gamers have money, so they don't care about getting a return on their old stuff. thats where i came in. but i don't know these people, my bro does. and he is long gone, as far this issue goes. so now i have to find a way myself. 

so, seeing as how i know basicly Diddly Squat about this, would you guys recomend system specs i should be looking for while shopping around.
my usage is : forums such as this, storing my own pics and videos (no problems now doing these 2 things) and watching videos, youtube/etc (sometimes a problem with this).
NO = gaming, movie/tv watching, or whatever else idk that people do that needs a higher end computer. 

thanx, guys


----------



## Doc Sheldon

Fix'n it-

(This is for a PC... if you lean toward Mac, I can't help you.)
When someone asks for "bare basics" or says "I won't need to do X", I always have a hard time coming up with recommendations, because what's available today, versus what may be available tomorrow is a bit of a crap-shoot. And as an engineer, I am nearly obsessive about building in flexibility. But I'll give it a try.
*Motherboard/processor:*
*Processor* - before you choose a motherboard, you need to know what processor you want. I suggest a dual core as an absolute minimum. I definitely recommend Intel. Stay away from Celeron. They're a few bucks cheaper but much less capable and in my experience, not nearly as fast as quoted. They also tend to run hot. 
Processor speed is a main consideration. These days, something in the range of 3.0 GHz and above, in a dual core processor, provides a reasonably decent experience for surfing, email, and other light activities. Slower than that is normally going to be older technology and may not support programs or functions you may want. If you like to watch (or download) videos, I'd say this should be your starting point. That said, I always recommend the most processor you can afford, because that will give you the most flexibility for upgrades and expansion.
Intel makes good i3 and i5 dual core processors No need for you to go beyond that, for your stated purposes.
*Motherboard* - having decided on your processor, you can then choose a motherboard that will accept it. Different processors plug into different sockets, so the mechanical aspect is the first consideration. Other important things to consider are memory capability, expansion slots and graphics/sound. Many motherboards have on-board graphics and sound built in, rather than using a separate card. Most of those can still accept an optional add-on card, if you decide to add one later. For decent video (especially loading speed, but also display quality), you may end up wanting an upgraded graphics card, so I suggest you consider that capability. If you get a motherboard with on-board graphics/sound, but no graphics card slot, you'll be stuck with what you get.
As for memory, given that programs are getting larger and larger, and systems eat up more memory today than before, I suggest a system that will expand to at least 8 GB of RAM. There are a few types of RAM available, and the type you use will depend upon what the motherboard is set up for. DDR1, DDR2, DDR3 and DDR4 may be what your motherboard accepts... the basic difference is speed. That and capacity will be your major factors. Knowing the maximum amount of RAM acceptable and the number of memory slots will tell you what your options will be. You can't mismatch memory, so if your system has two slots and will accept a maximum of 8 GB of RAM, you may be able to install up to two RAM cards of 1, 2 or 4 GB each. These are easily swapped out, so you could start with one 4GB card, and add a second one later. Or you could start with two 2GB cards and replace them with two 4GB cards later. You couldn't add a 2 GB card to a 4GB card, without special preparation, however.
*Expansion slots* - most motherboards will have at least two expansion slots, one of which will accept a sound/graphics card. I highly recommend you avoid any motherboard that doesn't provide that capability. For your purposes, that's probably the only expansion slot that's absolutely necessary. Depending upon the speed of your service, you may want to consider adding a wireless adapter, though. Wireless connections can be a bit slower than wired connections, but not terribly so. And it buys you a LOT of flexibility. Most service providers these days provide modems that are both wired and wireless, so your total cost for having this flexibility is around $10.
*USB port* - these are a must. Printer, keyboard, mouse, camera/microphone... almost any device you want to use will need a USB connection (some of those devices can be wireless, but you'll still need a USB port to plug their adaptor into). Older systems may have only USB 1.0... you'll want to be sure you have at least one USB 2.0, preferably more. A USB 3.0 would be a real plus. 
*Operating System* - This gets very subjective, as everyone has their opinions on which ones are good and bad. All I can do is offer my opinion.
I run Windows 7 Ultimate, primarily because when I built this system, I couldn't locate my XP Pro (which I loved) and I had several friends running Win 7 that told me it was rock-solid. I've run every operating system that Microsoft has put out for PCs, from DOS 2.0 up to Win 7, and XP and Win 7 are the two most stable I've seen since Windows first launched. I suggest you go with Win 7 and avoid Win 8 like the plague. It's still buggy and seems to be getting worse rather than better, as they're making such drastic changes to it on-the-fly. 
If you go with a used system, XP is a good operating system, BUT it's no longer supported. That means that as hackers and ne'er-do-wells exploit vulnerabilities, there won't be any updates to protect against them. For that reason only, I recommend against it. However, if you find a good used system that has XP on it, you CAN purchase Win 7 (or 8 <shudder>) and upgrade it. Win 7 will run between ~$100 and $140 depending upon version you opt for. Win 8 is ~$100 - $175. Whichever way you go, I suggest the 64 bit version.


----------



## Fix'n it

THANX Doc ! :thumbup: lots of typing there :yes:

i am taking notes right now. but meanwhile i will ask. just how current is what you have writen ? i mean, if buying used (ebay perhaps), i would expect the unit to be at least 1-2 years old. but, i may just go see what my local tiger direct has = i would expect their stuff to be much more current.


----------



## cottager

If you are stuck with windows 8, check out Classic shell. It gives you something that's more familiar like interface on XP or win 7.
I have new lenovo Z710 with Win 8.1 -- prefer the XP type interface, but am satisfied with Classic Shell.
As others have said, if your going pretty basic email/gmail, internet and photos, I'd suggest a refurb Tigerdirect or other(with some guarantee/warranty).
Good luck.


----------



## Doc Sheldon

I started that from the specs I built my system on, Fix'n it. Then I checked a few things. For instance, DDR4 RAM wasn't really in the wild yet, back then. And I checked the pricing of processors on Amazon. The rest, I'd say I could hang my hat on.


----------



## Doc Sheldon

Also, there are now 6 and 8 core processors available, but those wouldn't be of any interest to you


----------



## Fix'n it

THANX !

the OS. i have 7 ultimate now. i am happy with it. i am expecting to buy a machine that has an updateable OS on it (mine now, doesn't). is this unreasonable ?


----------



## Fix'n it

take a look at this one and tell me what you think. also, scroll down, and there are others that may be cheaper and just as good for my needs. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-DUAL-C...rg=11353&rk=2&rkt=24&mehot=pp&sd=251745759107


----------



## Doc Sheldon

Fix'n it said:


> take a look at this one and tell me what you think. also, scroll down, and there are others that may be cheaper and just as good for my needs.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-DUAL-C...rg=11353&rk=2&rkt=24&mehot=pp&sd=251745759107


That looks like a good buy. I have an Optiplex in the garage that I set up for a neighbor's daughter... it's a good system. For what you say you want, I'd say that's $179 well spent! :wink:


----------



## Doc Sheldon

I'm assuming you'll be using your existing keyboard, mouse and monitor... 'cause that one comes without any. What make/model computer do you currently have?


----------



## Fix'n it

yeah, i will use the stuff i have now. 

idk what i have now. i think someone built it.


----------



## Doc Sheldon

Have you considered taking it to a local shop and asking what upgrades will cost? For that matter, is there anything lacking in your present system? If it's working fine for you, you might want to consider just taking it in for a "check-up" and thorough cleaning (both physical AND digital).


----------



## Fix'n it

i guess i could. but i feel that ssomething is going to break. so why invesst in it. 

here is what belaarc i telling me

1.80 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64
256 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Not hyper-threaded

200.04 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
142.90 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

NVIDIA GeForce 6200 (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM) [Display adapter]
HP w2207 [Monitor] (22.0"vis, s/n 3CQ8424ZM1, October 2008)

1536 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory

Slot 'A0' is Empty
Slot 'A1' has 512 MB
Slot 'A2' has 1024 MB
Slot 'A3' is Empty

Board: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. nForce 
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: Award Software International, Inc. F7 10/23/2008


----------



## Doc Sheldon

Okay, your AMD processor is a good one, but very slow by today's standards. For what you say you're doing, the 200GB hard drive is probably plenty. Apparently, someone went through the exercise of allowing RAM mismatch, so you have 1.5GB... that's very little, marginally enough to run Win 7. 
And by the grace of the gods, you have a nice graphics card!

If I were you, here's what I would do:

I'd buy that $179 refurb, and put this graphics card in it, if you aren't happy with the performance on the on-board graphics the refurb. provides.

I'd keep this system as a spare... use it or not... if your system crashes for some reason, having another one is a lifesaver. 

Alternatively, you could send this one to the shop for maintenance and spend $100 or so to beef up the RAM. That and the maintenance will probably cost close to the same as buying the refurb. (But you'll have no spare).


----------



## Doc Sheldon

That refurb will be a LOT faster... the processor's nearly twice the clock speed and the 64bit OS will be a good bit quicker... if you DO ever have to fall back on your old one as a spare, you'll be whining about how slow it is in comparison to the refurb.


----------



## Doc Sheldon

By the way, I'm running a Gigabyte motherboard, too... http://www.frys.com/product/8007964#detailed


----------



## Doc Sheldon

I opted for an i5 quad-core at 3.9 GHz. 32 GB RAM max, 24 installed. But I do a lot of 3D cad work and graphics. And I'm running an NVidia graphics card similar to yours


----------



## Fix'n it

i had viddeo issues a while back. so my bro gave me 2 cards, that was one of them, an old gamer card. i also haad memeory issues, turned out to be a bad stick, a 1gig stick. the box still worked, so i didn't replace it. 

and yes, i would like to keep this one working, as a backup.


----------



## PD_Lape

I wouldn't recommend getting a "new used one". It would be a lot more cost effective if you get a completely new one or build one yourself. If you are used to xp then I would suggest getting Win7 since Win8 is quite the migration. A 400-600$ PC should be able to last you a good 3years or so if you are only using it for work related tasks so long as it doesnt involve video editing and rendering.


----------



## carmusic

i would just buy a barebone kit on tigerdirect or any other stores, they get great rebates sometimes


----------



## ChuckF.

Another thumbs-up for tigerdirect refurbs, I've had good results with them. Last time I looked you could still get some good ones running Windows 7.


----------



## Fix'n it

hey guys. how about this one ? looks good to me (like i know what i am looking at :laughing: ).
only thing i am wondering about = the smaller case. i could use a smaller case, but idk if there are any other implications.

btw, i am ready to buy.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/REFURBISHED...358?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c0e7efc6


----------



## Doc Sheldon

That looks to me like a good deal.


----------



## Fix'n it

thanx. any issues with that case ? noise is somewhat of an issue for me = smaller case = louder fans ? idk.


----------



## Doc Sheldon

Fix'n it said:


> thanx. any issues with that case ? noise is somewhat of an issue for me = smaller case = louder fans ? idk.


As long as you keep it clean (inside, and the fan grills), the noise shouldn't be noticeably different from one to another. I've had two Optiplex models and neither of them were noisy.


----------



## Doc Sheldon

If it starts making noise, and it's clean, you probably have an issue that needs attention.


----------



## Doc Sheldon

The only thing you might want to consider is beefing up the RAM a little. 4MB isn't much, with the size of programs today. But as I recall, you won't be putting it to heavy use. So I'd wait and see how it runs... if it seems starved for memory, you can easily add it later.


----------



## BigJim

Fix'n it said:


> hey guys. how about this one ? looks good to me (like i know what i am looking at :laughing: ).
> only thing i am wondering about = the smaller case. i could use a smaller case, but idk if there are any other implications.
> 
> btw, i am ready to buy.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/REFURBISHED...358?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c0e7efc6


That is the one I got, I love it. I like the small size it also has extra PCI slots to add on, fast little PC. Can't hear the fans at all.


----------



## BigJim

Doc Sheldon said:


> The only thing you might want to consider is beefing up the RAM a little. 4MB isn't much, with the size of programs today. But as I recall, you won't be putting it to heavy use. So I'd wait and see how it runs... if it seems starved for memory, you can easily add it later.


Won't do any good to up the RAM, this one will only utilize 3.5 Gigs, you can install more RAM but it won't use it.


----------



## Doc Sheldon

HUH! Never realized it was limited that tightly. Glad I opted to build my own when I wore it out... I'd have been upset if I found I couldn't expand it.


----------



## BigJim

Doc Sheldon said:


> HUH! Never realized it was limited that tightly. Glad I opted to build my own when I wore it out... I'd have been upset if I found I couldn't expand it.


Doc if you have a 64-bit instead of 32-bit you can up the RAM with no problem but the 32-bit will only use up to 3.5 Gigs, anything more and it is a waste.


----------



## Doc Sheldon

Yeah, that makes sense. I was just looking in through my records and it had 8GB, running XP Pro 64. Ya had me wondering if I was losin' it there for a minute, Jim! :laughing:


----------



## poppameth

The big issue with those small form factor optiplexes is all the proprietary parts in them. For example, if the power supply ever goes in it you have to track down a very specific PSU that costs twice as much as most PSUs and it still a piece of junk. Just a little warning. I'll always aim for a standard ATX tower than that can take as many standard parts as possible.


----------



## BigJim

poppameth said:


> The big issue with those small form factor optiplexes is all the proprietary parts in them. For example, if the power supply ever goes in it you have to track down a very specific PSU that costs twice as much as most PSUs and it still a piece of junk. Just a little warning. I'll always aim for a standard ATX tower than that can take as many standard parts as possible.


Thanks for the information, hopefully this thing will hold out for a while then I will do better research on my next one.


----------



## Fix'n it

poppameth said:


> The big issue with those small form factor optiplexes is all the proprietary parts in them. For example, if the power supply ever goes in it you have to track down a very specific PSU that costs twice as much as most PSUs and it still a piece of junk. Just a little warning. I'll always aim for a standard ATX tower than that can take as many standard parts as possible.


that is an issue that i was wondering about = smaller box, non standard parts.
i like standard parts. when i buy stuff, this is what i aim for = standard and popular.


----------



## poppameth

If you buy from any of the major brands there is always a fair bit of proprietary hardware in them. For a while a lot of them started using standard PSUs again, but now they all seem to be going to a PSU that chains everything through a proprietary connector system on the motherboard instead of connecting components directly to the PSU. I looked forever to find one that didn't do this and finally settled on a Lenovo for the new store register. When it got here, low and behold, they had changed it to the same ridiculous system. At least I can find an adapter for the PSU. I'll just built my own from here on out.


----------



## PD_Lape

poppameth said:


> If you buy from any of the major brands there is always a fair bit of proprietary hardware in them. For a while a lot of them started using standard PSUs again, but now they all seem to be going to a PSU that chains everything through a proprietary connector system on the motherboard instead of connecting components directly to the PSU. I looked forever to find one that didn't do this and finally settled on a Lenovo for the new store register. When it got here, low and behold, they had changed it to the same ridiculous system. At least I can find an adapter for the PSU. I'll just built my own from here on out.


True. I believe it's so users won't easily replace them with third party parts. Also, pre-made system units are designed so that consumers will have to go back to the brand when it falls apart. That's how they make more money these days.

-Paul

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## poppameth

Yep, call Dell for that Optiplex PSU and it runs about $150. Buy the same specs from the same manufacturer in an ATX form factor for less than $50.


----------



## Fix'n it

so, pretty much whatever i get, i will be buying a unit that has brand specific parts ?
then, what about buying a used part to replace it ? should be able to buy on ebay from units that were parted out.


----------



## poppameth

It all depends on what the part is, but yes you can often find used parts on ebay to fit. The PSU has always been one of the first things to go proprietary on these things, along with the motherboard itself. They often have a proprietary layout that can't be installed in a different case even, due to the odd standoff position. Another common issue is the cooler. Dell for one tend to use heat ducts a lot but these can often be modified at least. The big issue with the smaller form factors is that everything is very proprietary. A tower Optiplex will use a BTX form factor with some minor mods. A slim Optiplex has it's own layout entirely. You need micro version of most everything to even fit in there.


----------



## Fix'n it

ok, thanx for the info. i will go with the standard box.


----------



## poppameth

A standard tower size is better for many reasons. Better availability of parts that fit and better heat distribution being two prominent ones. That's the other big issue with very small form factors. There is very little room for proper ventilation. Too much heat causes premature component failures.


----------



## Fix'n it

ok, i ordered this one.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Dual-C...d=100010&rk=3&rkt=22&mehot=pp&sd=111354152607

please stay tuned, as i will have more questions. thanx for all of your help, guys.


----------



## Fix'n it

ok, i now have it. 1st question. the COA tag on the case, most of it has been damaged, purposely or not, idk. but it is not usable at all. is this an issue ? my understanding is that this machine is registerable and i wil be able to get updates. is this true ?


----------



## poppameth

This topic has some info on various ways to retrieve the install key from the registry.

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...duct-key/713e40f8-b736-4e6b-b7c8-c2eb70e950a9

You can test for a genuine copy of Windows here.

https://www.microsoft.com/genuine/validate/

Must be done in Internet Explorer.


----------



## kaddigart

Fix'n it said:


> ok, i now have it. 1st question. the COA tag on the case, most of it has been damaged, purposely or not, idk. but it is not usable at all. is this an issue ? my understanding is that this machine is registerable and i wil be able to get updates. is this true ?


It's not going to be the original OS anyway, that machine came out before Win7 did.

If it turns out to be not genuine, I'd send it back if the seller allows it. If you end up doing that, it is possible to build one with new guts for little or no more than you spent there. Think: used case with PSU (thrift store, ebay), refurbished HDD, new MOBO, CPU, RAM. Top it with your own GPU and HIDs and you're set.


----------



## Fix'n it

i'm a bonehead. i unpacked the machine without my glass's on. there was a piece of paper with it. i just assumed it was a sales receipt. later i looked at it. its a COA with the numbers. 

i am going to begin swaping over here shortly.


----------



## Fix'n it

ok, i am now on the new puter :w00t:

WOW is this thing QUIET ! the old one is like a jet engine compared to this one.
AWESOME !!!


----------



## Fix'n it

ya know, i has yet to ask me for the COA stuff. when/where should i be looking to use that ?


----------



## Fix'n it

i have audio now !!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppameth

You shouldn't need to use it. It would have been entered during installation of the OS. It's already preloaded for you. Just hang onto in case you ever need to reinstall.


----------



## BigJim

I have been a little afraid to check to see if I had the real windows on my PC since I also bought refurb, I am happy to know the windows I have is the real deal. Thanks for the link to check.


----------



## Fix'n it

poppameth said:


> You shouldn't need to use it. It would have been entered during installation of the OS. It's already preloaded for you. Just hang onto in case you ever need to reinstall.


yeah, i found that out. thanx



BigJim said:


> I have been a little afraid to check to see if I had the real windows on my PC since I also bought refurb, I am happy to know the windows I have is the real deal. Thanks for the link to check.


my old one wasn't. and every 1/2hr or so, a popup would remind me of such.


----------



## richardparker19

You can try Ebay. And if you want my suggestions, then I would like to advice you to go for a Brand new one. There are some Desktops which are inexpensive and you can find it on many online shopping website.


----------



## PD_Lape

I personally stick with local dealers and consider ebay as a last resort thing. But it's good to see you have it up and running. I recommend making a digital copy of the COA you might run into some trouble and that would be helpful later. I personally stick with local dealers and consider ebay as a last resort thing. 

-Paul


----------



## talukdar

Yes, It is time to change your computer to a upgraded one. There is a website that deals with used computer is www. pcmag. com . You can visit that site for a upgraded one.


----------

